# is there any home ac unit freon you can get without license



## rebelbull (Mar 28, 2009)

I am getting a used 3 and a half ton outside unit from a local habitat for humanity. And with all the new freon that's not ozone depleting. I was wondering if there is any I can get that doesn't require a liscense. Also if anyone knows who would carry it. thanks a lot


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You do not need to be EPA certified to purchase or handle 410-A, Puron. Having said that most if not all hvac supply houses (at least around here) still will not sell it to just anyone off the street. You need to be an hvac contractor or an employee of one. 

You should call some local hvac supply houses and ask them.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

rebelbull said:


> I am getting a used 3 and a half ton outside unit from a local habitat for humanity. And with all the new freon that's not ozone depleting. I was wondering if there is any I can get that doesn't require a liscense. Also if anyone knows who would carry it. thanks a lot


I don't think you can buy the old (R22) or new (R-410A) freon without being a licensed HVAC guy.
with that being said,I have seen the old freon up for sale on craigslist a few times. If you can't find it there, 
Expect to pay 200 or more for a charge.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

do the install and pull a vac grab a local AC guy and get him to buy it for you throw him a $10 :thumbsup: bill for lunch and all is legal.:wink: or hire a company to charge it an they'll bang you for a couple of $100....:huhr the guy will just charge it up for $50 and no question asked...just make sure your tight on those pipes and fittings if your doing the brazing...99% of guys in the industry...carry half filled drums of freon left over from big jobs with 100lb-200lb charges with start-ups


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

rebelbull said:


> I am getting a used 3 and a half ton outside unit from a local habitat for humanity. And with all the new freon that's not ozone depleting. I was wondering if there is any I can get that doesn't require a liscense. Also if anyone knows who would carry it. thanks a lot



You can only use the refrigerant that the condenser is designed for. The indoor coil and metering device must also be designed for the same refrigerant as the outdoor unit.


----------



## tuanngnt (Apr 1, 2012)

Who said you can not buy it off the street. I did buy it from Ebay and Craiglist. I have no license at all.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

tuanngnt said:


> Who said you can not buy it off the street. I did buy it from Ebay and Craiglist. I have no license at all.


You bought it illegally! Depending on the type of refrigerant and size of container.


----------



## tuanngnt (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh! Well the seller is the one that sold to me illegally and it is on Ebay and Craiglist right now...hihihi.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

tuanngnt said:


> Oh! Well the seller is the one that sold to me illegally and it is on Ebay and Craiglist right now...hihihi.


get caught with it and see who is in trouble... your the one who has it in your possession... in Canada you would be in serious doo doo if caught..:thumbup:


----------

